# September 2013 book count



## LauraB

*In Progress*
Jonathan Strange & Mr. Nortell
Bleak House, Charles Dickens-reading as serial
* Completed*
The Master, Colm Toibin
Time and Chance, Sharon Penman
The Yard, Alex Grecian
Dodger, Terry Pratchett
The Color of Milk, Nell Leyshon


----------



## izzy

1.93 Elite Eagle (Elite #1) by Rachel Van Dyken (9/1)
2.94 Enslaved by Shoshana Evers (9/2-9/3)
3.95 Dangerous Secrets by Lisa Renee Jones (9/7-9/
4.96 Scarlet by Marissa Meyer (9/9-9/--)
That Girl by Lola St.Vil (9/4-9/--) - abandoned
5.97 Bone Season by Samantha Shannon (9/15-9/21)
6.98 Revealing Us by Lisa Renee Jones (9/22-9/23)
7.99 Dazzled by Silver by Lacey Silks (9/24)
8.100 The Silver Chain by Primula Bond (9/26-9/30)
9.101 Sins of Night by Sherrilyn Kenyon (9/21-9/--)


----------



## Maxx

September 2013

1.  Shadow in the Wind (DTB) as of 9/1/13 on page 324, completed 9/22/13, 163 pages read
2.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 9/1/13 on page 141, 0 pages read
3.  The Son (audiobook) as of 9/1/13 on page 373, completed 9/6/13, 203 pages read
4.  A Drink Before the War (audiobook) began 9/6/13, completed 9/15/13, 368 pages read
5.  The White Tiger (audiobook) began 9/15/13, completed 9/27/13, 304 pages read
6.  Executive Priviledge (audiobook)  began 9/27/13 as of 9/30/13 on page 60

Pages Read September 2013:  1098
Books Read in September 2013:  4
Pages Read in 2013:  10204
Books Read 2013:  26


----------



## Jaasy

173.1   Midnight in Death by J. D. Robb, finished****
174.2   The Good Lawyer by Thomas Benigno, finished****
174.3   Almost A Bride by Patricia McLinn, finished****
175.4   Protecting His Witness by Katie Reus, finished****
176.5   First Exposure by Elisabeth Naughton, finished***
177.6   First Rapture by Alexandra Ivy, finished***
178.7   First Taste of Darkness by Cynthia Eden, finished*****
179.8   First Surrender by Katie Reus, finished****
180.9   First Temptation by Joan Swan, finished****
181.10 Crash by Allison Brennan, finished****
182.11 Burn by Laura Griffin,finished****
183.12 Busted by Karin Slaughter, finished***
184.13 Unseen by Karin Slaughter, finished****
185.14 Every Reasonable Doubt by Pamela Samuels Young, finished*****
186.15 In Firm Pursuit by Pamela Samuels Young, finished*****
187.16 Murder on the Down Low by Pamela Samuels Young, finished*****
188.17 Attorney-Client Privilege by Pamela Samuels Young, finished*****
189.18 Thankless in Death by J D Robb, finished****
190.19 Survivor in Death by J D Robb, finished****
191.20 Born in Death by J D Robb, finished****
192.21 The Final Cut by Catherine Coulter and J. T. Ellison, finished****
193.22 Dating a Cougar by Donna McDonald, finished*****
194.23 Dating Dr. Notorius by Donna McDonald, finished*****
195.24 Dating a Saint by Donna McDonald, finished*****
196.25 Nice Girl To Love Boxed Set (3) by Violet Duke, finished****
197.26 The Look of Love (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
198.27 From This Moment On (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
199.28 Can't Help Falling In Love (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
200.29 I Only Have Eyes For You (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
201.30 If You Were Mine (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
202.31 Let Me Be The One (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
203.32 Come A Little Bit Closer (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****
204.33 Always On My Mind (The Sullivans) by Bella Andre, finished****


----------



## Toby

1.79. Goldfinger (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 9/1/13
2.80. Women Heroes of World War 2: 26 Stories of Espionage, Sabotage, Resistance, and Rescue (Women of Action) by Kathryn J. Atwood 9/4/13
3.81. Plumage From Pegasus by Paul Di Filippo, Kozmic Kickstarted 9/7/13
4.82. Thunderball (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 9/9/13
5.83. The American Patriot's Almanac: Daily Readings on America by William J. Bennet and John T.E. Cribb 9/23/13
6.84. Walk Me Home by Catherine Ryan Hyde 9/25/13
7.85. You Only Live Twice (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 9/30/13


----------



## Garrard Hayes

*In Progress*

No Country for Old Men by Cormac McCarty (Audio)
Live by Night by Dennis Lehane (Kindle)


----------



## J_T

- Charles Dickens - Great Expectations (finished)
- David Levithan - Two Boys Kissing (finished)
- David Baldacci - Zero Day (reading now)
- Jane Austen - Northanger Abbey (reading now)


----------

